

Sam Altman says we're in a 'mega bubble' that won't last - eroo
http://www.businessinsider.com/sam-altman-y-combinator-talks-mega-bubble-nuclear-power-and-more-2015-6

======
kenrikm
The Fed: "We give away free money!" The question is who will still be standing
when the music finally stops.

